# Anyone have a complete running Whizzer kit....



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone have a complete running Whizzer kit they would swap for a TOC type bike? Jest wundren.....


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ooooo don't tempt me!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2014)

bump.......


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 12, 2014)

how sweet is this toc bike?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> how sweet is this toc bike?




Non bolds would require full kit plus $$$

* 1920's Cleveland*
* 1920's Rex (camel bar)26"*
 1913-14 Emblem Special ("S" frame)
*1920's Unknown Moto*
*1896-7? US cycle*
*1897? Waverly?* 
*1920's Crown*
*1916? Shapleigh*
*1934? Premier moto(think older than dated crank)1915?* 
*1900? Hawthorne(#1badge)*
*1898? Hawthorne (building badge)*
*1896? Hawthorne (penant badge)*
 1895? Crecent? 26" seat tube!!!
 1934 Lindy 
 1936 Lindy badged, og ok paint
*1898? Sterns made- 24 1/8" tall 1919?*
*Speedmore 26" open badge(not solid)*
*1930's Childs Colson 16"*
 1900? Yale big "Y" badge
 1935? Iver moto survivor, tastefully touched up, w/faux woodgrain og wheels
 1935 Overland Harris/Snyder beauty og paint!
 1924 Crusader great og paint
*12" clown bike import 60's?*
*40's/50's 14" sidewalk bike*


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 13, 2014)

LOL, guess you shouldn't have sold your whizzer kits to me


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2014)

Still look'n.....


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*The cheapest running Whizzer I know of.*



bricycle said:


> Anyone have a complete running Whizzer kit they would swap for a TOC type bike? Jest wundren.....




$2,000.00 This one would be safe.  I have never heard of one being traded.  Ray


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2014)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> $2,000.00 This one would be safe.  I have never heard of one being traded.  Ray




I traded away two for bikes. Now I need one myself....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2014)

still want an old whizzer kit..... thanks


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 11, 2014)

*Whizzer kit*



bricycle said:


> still want an old whizzer kit..... thanks



Bri, depending on how old you want I have an old NE5 kit. I bought it from Fullerton Harley just before he sold the last of his NE5 kits about 6-7 years ago. I called Whizzer in Texas and spoke with the owner, or maybe her husband, he verified it was a "good" period of production engine based on the ser#. Anyway its a complete kit I'd sell or trade for the value I have in it.


----------

